# Door alignment issue



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

Guys, I'm having trouble adjusting my passenger door. I have a new door shell, A pillar and new hinges and when I tighten the lower door hinge to either the door or the body, it pulls the door down on the back. I can adjust it and when I open the door it drops about 2 inches. The drivers side went perfectly and I cant figure out why it's doing this. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Have you tried loosening the top body hinge bolts some and pull up on the door? They both have to move the same.


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, I've had the top bolts loose, it doesn't seem to matter which ones I tighten first the bottom bolts always pull the door down


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

wrong hinge ?
what year and model ?


----------



## David18 (Jan 7, 2018)

67 gto hard top. The hinge looks correct. After staring at it for a ridiculous amount if time i think it may be the repop door shell. If I loosen the bolts holding the hinge to the door and align the door there is about 3/16" gap between the bottom of the hinge and door. This makes me think I got a bad door. The only other thing that could cause this is if the A pillar is installed wrong but the angle of the a pillar is correct.


----------

